# input type button mit link??



## limk (13. November 2002)

Kann ich einen Button 
<input name="" type="button">
Auch wie einen normalen hyperlink verwenden?? Wenn ja wie??


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

> <html>
> <head>
> <title>User helfen User</title>
> <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
> ...


----------



## limk (13. November 2002)

danke


----------



## Adam Wille (14. November 2002)

Pech nur, wenn der User JavaScript deaktiviert hat; dann steht er da vor deinem Button und weiß nicht, wie weiter...

Ob's solche Varianten dann wert sind, ist allemal fraglich. 

Geist


----------

